

Dutch Hackers found a way to alter a quiet area in Netherlands - bodypig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyPQBXRqL4g

======
peterjaap
The municipality is thinking about placing sound proof covers over them. But
until they do so, they are going to have a meeting about it. Oh god.. hooray
for bureaucratic Dutch government. Let's talk about it instead of taking
action.

Fun note; the guy on the bike is in favor of the porn sounds, since art is
meant for everyone, by everyone. Haha!

~~~
codfrantic
You would expect that they can unplug these somewhere... Guess not :P

